# اللى هيفدنى فى الموضوع دة هدعيلة طول عمرى



## traaaa (7 فبراير 2009)

ياجماعة plzحد يعرف حاجة عن شركة بدر الدين للبترول هل هى شركة كبيرة ولا لا ووضعها اية ومرتباتها ظروفها اية انا جتلى فرصة شغل هناك انا محاسب على فكرة وشغال arleady فى شركة استثمار مش عارف اسيب شغلى واروح الشركة دى ولا لا اللى يعرف حاجة يقولها اوك مرتبـــــــــــــــات بليز


----------



## ع العرفى (13 فبراير 2009)

اخى انا من ليبيا وصدقنى ماعرف اى معلومة عنها بس اوصيك وانصحك بشى يغنيك عن كل سؤال وهو اللجوء لله عز وجل بالاستخارة وطلب الرشاد منه 
وربنا يوفقك اخى ويفتح ابواب الخير امامك


----------



## Alaa Rabie (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
دى شركه كويسه قطاع مشترك بين وزاره البترول والشريك ايطالى وهى مرتبتها كويسه


----------



## سليمان1 (4 مارس 2009)

هى شريك شركة شل وهى جيدة


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (19 مارس 2009)

شركة بدرالدين (بابيتكو) هى قطاع مشترك بين شل والهيئة العامة للبترول
ومن كده تقدر تعرف ان فيها مميزات شل وعيوب الهيئة لكن هى بالنسبة لشركات القطاع البترولى كويسه

عموما كل شركات قطاع البترول شبه بعضها وانا كنت مهندس فى بتروجت لكن فيه شركات مميزة جدا عن الباقيين وهى ميدور و وسوميد وثروة وكل الشركات اللى ظهرت اخر 3 سنين لان الشركات دى عدد الموظفين فيها لا يتعدى 100 موظف علشان كده بتدى مرتبات كويسه

وبعدين خللى بالك كويس من موضوع الخبرة بتاعتك لازم تكون متغطية بتامين حكومى يعنى لو انت شغال محاسب 30 سنة ومش متأمن عليك ولا سنة هتبقى خبرتك بالنسبة لهم ولا سنة اما لو انت كنت شغال مثلا مهندس لمدة 30 سنة بس متأمن عليك على انك محاسب لمدة 30 سنة هيعاملوك على التامين يعنى محاسب ودى بصراحة نقطة من العصر الحجرى كانت سبب فى تركى قطاع البترول

وربنا يوفقك يا باشا


----------



## الزمن الجديد (27 أغسطس 2010)

يا استاذي الفاضل حاول تدور حل حد شغال في بدر الدين وتسالة


----------

